# Vinyl remains stuck to carrier/ backer when pressed!



## Mu (Jan 7, 2010)

Im having problems pressing vinyl onto T-shirts. Upon pressing the vinyl and pealing the carrier sheet, I sometimes find the vinyl peeling up with the carrier sheet. Its quite irritaiting. Its also worth noting its seems to be quite a random occurance. 

Im using a craft robo cc330 and Im using hotflex ultra purchased from MDP supplies. I have read this post, in which people were havng simular problems. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t98839.html

WHat I would like to know is if anyone has any new suggestions to help combat this problem. If not does anyone know a good UK based company that sells more effective vinyl in Craft Robo sized lengths. This is a key factor here.

Thanks.


----------



## Dtgman (Feb 11, 2010)

I only have that problem with small details in the vinyl. Try using more pressure or a higher temp


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

yup, i agree...unless it's a bad batch you should try temp and pressure setting again...I've had that problem too..and a little tweaking cured it.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I would also check your heat press to make sure that everything is functioning properly, specifically the heating element. There are inexpensive test strips for sale by different companies.

Also, it could be a defective batch of film that did not get adhesive in all areas.

Finally, some films have difficulty releasing if the carrier is cut into (scored) too much. You could try reducing your down force on your cutter.


----------



## Mu (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys. I have been experimenting with different preassure and temps and in some cases it makes a fair bit of difference but Im still having the odd problem here and there. Repressing usually does help but in cases where most of the design is peeling up its difficult because by the time Ive got the carrier sheet of the vinyl is already crumpled.

@ Nick: Teststrips? I have never seen any of those before, is there anywhere u can suggest thats worth going to for one? I hope it isnt my press, its been pretty good to me so far, I only seem to having problems now which does make me suspect its a dodgy batch. Ill keep testing it though just to be sure.

Thanks again guys for the words of wisdom


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Mu said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. I have been experimenting with different preassure and temps and in some cases it makes a fair bit of difference but Im still having the odd problem here and there. Repressing usually does help but in cases where most of the design is peeling up its difficult because by the time Ive got the carrier sheet of the vinyl is already crumpled.
> 
> @ Nick: Teststrips? I have never seen any of those before, is there anywhere u can suggest thats worth going to for one? I hope it isnt my press, its been pretty good to me so far, I only seem to having problems now which does make me suspect its a dodgy batch. Ill keep testing it though just to be sure.
> 
> Thanks again guys for the words of wisdom


 
Just google "heat press test strips" and you will find many places to buy them. Basically, they are heat activated strips that you place in each corner of your lower platen and then one in the middle of the lower platen. They have printed on them temperature ranges. You would set your machine to say 350F, and all the other temperatures below 350 should darken if your heat press is accurate.

Many screenprinters use something similar to test their dryers....


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

What do you mean by carrier sheet?


----------



## Mu (Jan 7, 2010)

Ah ok thanks Nick Ill give that a try, much appreciated.



Artsplace-CBR said:


> What do you mean by carrier sheet?


I mean the plastic backing sheet that the vinyl comes attatched to, not a carrier sheet that you use with a plotter if thats what you thought I meant. 

I never know what to call it.. a carrier sheet, a backer...something.


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Sometimes I have the same problem. I usually put a rubber sheet on top of the vinyl before pressing. That helps me a lot.


----------

